
This is the first footage of Larry Page’s ‘flying car’ - melqdusy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/4/24/15406208/larry-page-flying-car-kitty-hawk-flyer-prototype
======
FabHK
Not sure about the merits (or novelty) of that flying thing, but the video
strikes me as astonishingly tone deaf.

No wonder the comments to the NYT article (on the NYT website) were so
vitriolic.

